# Wheat Germ Oil



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

So here's an interesting deal. Talking to a local guy who supplies a lot of area little dog breeders, and he said that that when they have females with issues coming in heat and having good cycles, they give them a tablespoon of wheat germ oil every day in their food. Has anyone heard of this before? He said he had a big breed of dog(can't remember what it was called) that he bought that had only had 1 pup in each of her previous breedings. Within a week of being on it, she came in heat and had just delivered a litter of 4 pups.

I thought, _what is to lose, only costs 2.65 for a 14 ounce bottle_, put 5 of my females on it on Saturday. Today, the "first" (hopefully) one came in heat, who hasn't cycled for a year. Will be interesting to watch what happens with the others.......
Just thought I would throw this story out there, and see if anyone else had heard of this?


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, at any rate it gives me something to do while waiting for Vanna to show color! I can spend my time trying to find Wheat Germ Oil. Tried Sam's, Wallyworld,Fred's drug store, etc. I hate to tell a salesgirl what I'm looking for it for. They would probably just look at me like some over aged pervert. I'm not over aged! Bill


----------



## charly_t (Feb 11, 2009)

I have heard of this and used it at times but I never used it on a female who was having problems really so can't speak to that. I think you can get wheat germ oil caps in the drugstores. Here's another thought........I remember reading an article and if I remember it correctly you were supposed to use what is called "white" wheat germ oil ( don't know if the caps sold in the drug stores are what is termed "white" oil though ). Also feed it together with an egg yolk. 
I'm too lazy to hunt it up right now but if you do a search you may find something on it. This oil needs to be fresh also. I've always wondered if fresh wheat germ fed to the females would help. Of course who knows.....maybe the oil has been extracted from the wheat germ before it is sold ( cereal isle ). 

Kelp is also supposed to help fertility according to some people. Just word of mouth as far as I remember though.


----------



## charly_t (Feb 11, 2009)

Found a short note in the back of my Merck vet manual. Here's what I wrote: "White vit E is natural vit E. Aid in fertility. Give independent 
of other vits and minerals. Needs a buffer. Give with egg yolk and a very 
small amount of milk. . Give in morning without other feed. Feed other food at night." Hope that helps. I did a quick search on Google and found nothing on "white E" but found plenty of wheat germ oil for sale. Natural should not be hard to find I would think. I heard that the horse people use it sometimes.


----------



## Peter Tremayne (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi guys, Im not a dog breeder but have been advising people to use wheat germ oil for their dogs for some time now.

Wheat germ is the most vitamin-E rich food source available, and contains essential fatty acids that not only maintains a dogs healthy coat, it also provides cardiovascular benefits and can help prevent arthritis in dogs.

I know a local vet who also recommends giving wheat germ oil to dogs - especially for joint problems.

I am a bit of a wheat germ 'nut' and have a web site all about it. I also wrote an article entitled wheat germ oil for dogs. - wheatgermbenefits.com/wheat-germ-oil-for-dogs

Hope you don't mind me posting on here, just thought you mind find the info helpful. Feel free to delete this post if not.

Best regards,

Peter


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Peter Tremayne said:


> Hi guys, Im not a dog breeder but have been advising people to use wheat germ oil for their dogs for some time now.
> 
> Wheat germ is the most vitamin-E rich food source available, and contains essential fatty acids that not only maintains a dogs healthy coat, it also provides cardiovascular benefits and can help prevent arthritis in dogs.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, 

Welcome to the forum! I am glad you posted, interesting article. The thing I most love about this stuff is it is very easy to get and it's cost effective to feed to an entire kennel. Unless a dog is allergic to wheat, there doesn't seem to be much of a dog side to feeding it. 

How much are you recommending per feeding in the liquid form? I was told 1 tablespoon for large dog.......


----------



## Peter Tremayne (Feb 4, 2012)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> How much are you recommending per feeding in the liquid form? I was told 1 tablespoon for large dog.......


I suppose it depends on why you are giving wheat germ oil to your dog. For a fit and healthy large dog, then 1 or maybe 2 tablespoons is all they need.

If your dog has joint problems or arthritis, then I would certainly start off with 1-2, to see how they respond but increase to 3 tablespoons if necessary.

With all the other health benefits it provides, you're right there isn't much of a down-side to trying it. Plus it is a sustainable food source and relatively cheap to buy.

Would be interested if other members of the forum have tried it and what their results have been.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

So I stopped at the local health food store. They do not carry the liquid wheat germ oil, but have it in capsule form. I wonder if this would be as effective? It's not nearly as cheap as the stuff the OP found ($23 for 100 capsules, 1100 mg per capsule)- Dogtrainer4God- what is the brand name of what you are using, and how many mg of wheat germ oil per tablespoon is in it? Maybe this store can order some for me.


----------

